# Got a new camera today



## EBorraga (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright after weeks of looking and reading I finally bought a camera today. It's a Nikon D40x DSLR with an 18-55 lens. It also came with an extra battery and battery charger and case. I bought a refurbished model from the local camera store. It also came with a 2 year warranty. Total price was $345.69. I think I got a decent deal on this one. Will finally be able to take decent pictures now.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2010)

You are going to LOVE that camera! Tremendously sharp images, easy to use.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 what Andy said - my pics have gone way up in quality (exposure control, sharpness, contrast, focus...) since I got the D40.

Before: 
     After:


----------



## Toni (Jun 27, 2010)

Very jealous!! Lets see some photos!!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 28, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> +1 what Andy said - my pics have gone way up in quality (exposure control, sharpness, contrast, focus...) since I got the D40.
> 
> Before: View attachment 31884 After: View attachment 31885


 
Wow! I'll say .... what a difference ....it's almost like two different pens! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Mickey (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, but unless your previous camera was a Kodak Brownie the improvement I see is the photographer not the equipment.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 14, 2010)

Mickey said:


> ... the improvement I see is the photographer not the equipment.


Agreed.  My old photography instructor used to say that what's behind the camera is much more important than what's inside it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Well my old camera was a polaroid. There's quite a bit of difference between the 2, Operator included:biggrin:


----------

